# Sundown SAW 1/13/10



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2010)

Planning on getting out this Wednesday, it may be more like SAD (Ski After Dinner) though.  I'm thinking I'll be getting on the snow anytime between 6 and 8, then skiing till close.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2010)

I may be there-- my usual Tues. is a no go due to cub scouts.  Should know more by tomorrow.  I really need an extended bump session-- finally got a few bump runs in Sat. with some of the crew but still haven't had a solid session yet this year... I need the practice.


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2010)

Will try as well, though Tues/Wednesdays are pretty much shot for me. See what I can pull off  if not, Thursday for me !


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like I may aim for tonight instead of Wed., or maybe both if I can swing it (unlikely- but hopes springs eternal).


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 11, 2010)

I am planning on Wed night, should be on skis by 5:30. May have a co-worker in tow.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not going to make it tonight after all.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 13, 2010)

I will still be there


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I will still be there


As will I.


----------

